# 66 fausto coppi , full campy



## walter branche (Nov 29, 2015)

just bought this , any body know anythi


ng about it ??


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 30, 2015)

http://www.classicrendezvous.com/Italy/Fiorelli.htm 
http://www.steel-vintage.com/fausto-coppi 
it looks like my size


----------



## bikebozo (Dec 1, 2015)

*74 nuovou campy*









 trying to i d frame


----------



## Dale Alan (Dec 1, 2015)

He rode a Bianchi,not sure if this is one or not. Is this a repaint ? If so,maybe some Celeste green underneath ?


----------



## Dale Alan (Dec 1, 2015)

One version of a Bianchi brake bridge. Hard to say,I am sure there are many .


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 2, 2015)

back to the OP, his branded bike was made by Fiorelli


----------



## T-Mar (Dec 2, 2015)

While Coppi had his great successes riding Legnano and Bianchi, he established his own Carpano-Coppi team in 1956 with Coppi branded bicycles. One of the members selected to the team was a former adversary, Ferdi Kubler, who had won the 1950 Tour de France. Since 1952, Kubler had been had competed in Italian races with the Fiorelli team and appears to have been instrumental in persuading Coppi to have Fiorelli manufacture Coppi branded bicycles for the Carpano-Coppi team. After Coppi died at the beginning of 1960, Fiorelli purchased the rights to the Coppi brand from his estate and manufactured Coppi bicycles throughout the 1960s and 1970s.


----------

